# Trying to setup Hibernate and Suspend on my computer.

## moult

Hello, I'm trying to set up hibernate and suspend on my computer. I'm following the guide here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

When I run hibernate-ram I get:

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

hibernate-ram: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).

If I use --force, it hibernates, but seems to bork up my X session and make my filesystem readonly. Not nice at all. (I actually had to use the SysRq key)

Any ideas?

----------

## Hu

Can you hibernate if you do not load the nVidia module?

----------

## moult

Well, yes I can. (Eg: outside X) But ... once I hibernate I don't know how to "un-hibernate" it. I've tried pressing the power button, doing Fn+(whatever keys on my keyboard that look as though their Fn has to do with hibernate), and even SysRq but that didn't help.

Any ideas?

----------

## Hu

The exact answer depends on the laptop model and might depend on which Sx state the system is in.  If hibernate is completely halting the system, which is the typical way to do it, then the process of waking from hibernation consists of turning on the system via the power button as normal, but directing the kernel to resume from the hibernated image instead of booting a fresh system.  That, in turn, depends on how you have stored the hibernation image.  For a typical TuxOnIce setup, you would boot into a kernel with an initrd that makes the image available, then triggers the kernel to restore from it.

For resuming from hibernate-ram, which is typically an S3 state, the process depends on your laptop model.  Some systems will automatically wake up when the lid is opened.  You might need to press the power button briefly to trigger a wakeup.  The good news is that triggering a resume from RAM is an interaction between you and the BIOS, so whatever instructions apply for asking the BIOS to wake a Windows system should apply for Linux as well.

Could you provide more details about your environment?  In particular, your laptop vendor and model would be helpful, as well as which hibernation technique you use.  Also, are you storing the hibernation image to a file or to your swap partition?  Do you encrypt swap?  Do you need an initrd to boot your system normally?

----------

## moult

My computer is an Acer Aspire 4530. AMD Turion X2 dual-core.

I'm not sure what you mean by what "hibernation-technique" do I use? And like I said before, I've tried pressing the power button, opening and closing the lid, pressing all the "wake" keys on my keyboard. None do anything.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> None do anything.

 

How then do you ever start your computer again ???   :Wink: 

----------

## moult

Good 'ol hold-down-the-power-button-until-force-shutdown-occurs trick.

So that's why I'm refraining from further hibernate-ram testing until I can figure out what's up.

----------

## Hu

 *Moult wrote:*   

> My computer is an Acer Aspire 4530. AMD Turion X2 dual-core.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by what "hibernation-technique" do I use? And like I said before, I've tried pressing the power button, opening and closing the lid, pressing all the "wake" keys on my keyboard. None do anything.

 

I am not familiar with hibernating an Acer Aspire 4530.

There are several ways to hibernate a system, most commonly through either TuxOnIce or swsusp.  As long as you are focused on S3, the distinction does not matter.  You may find that hibernation is easier and more reliable than sleep.

Does your kernel panic on attempting to enter S3?  Does the failure occur even if you have booted clean and not loaded the nVidia module?  Are you resuming to text mode or graphics mode?  I have seen an issue that nVidia cards tend to hang the entire machine if you try to resume into graphics mode.  If the kernel resumes into text mode, then you can switch to graphics mode safely.  The hibernate script can handle switching to a text console, but if you have the nVidia framebuffer driver in your kernel, that will still be graphics mode, and will result in a hang on attempting to resume.

----------

